# Most fabulous armoury



## Melian (Nov 9, 2002)

Indeed,Tolkien has put in much effort in creating heroic images.But what is a hero without armaments?As I recently contemplated all the amazing arms in the "Sil",I've selected a few which seem most fabulous to me.What do you say?


----------



## Walter (Nov 9, 2002)

Melian, maybe you would like to check out this thread: Which do you think was the greatest weapon in Arda? ...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 9, 2002)

I vote for the dragon helm because I am left breathless whenever someone wears it.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 9, 2002)

I don't know what is it with Gurthang, but ever since I first read the Silmarillion, this "thing" has captured my mind! I feel most fascinated by this weapon!
Sorry, mighty GROND !!!!


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 9, 2002)

I too agree with Gurthang. It may not be the most good-natured sword, but swords are made to kill, they must have some malice in them. Also, which else could kill the fiercest creature ever born (Glaurung) with just one stab?
If I remember well, the prophecy of the Last Battle speaks about Turin killing Morgoth with Gurthang. This will be the last and greatest accomplishment of this fabulous weapon.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I think Glamdring (and possibly Orcrist also) deserves a place on the list. Also Ringil.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *If I remember well, the prophecy of the Last Battle speaks about Turin killing Morgoth with Gurthang. This will be the last and greatest accomplishment of this fabulous weapon. *


Exactly so!


----------



## Niniel (Nov 11, 2002)

Even if it doesn't, Gurthang has in my opinion the most special powers. It has a will of its own, instead of just being wielded by a great person.


----------



## Grond (Nov 11, 2002)

Duhhhhhhh!! Who do you think I voted for?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 11, 2002)

oh yeah, how about Ringil? I think thats the only weapon that ever did any hurt to Morgoth (btw--did Morgoth regrow that foot by any chance?)


----------



## Grond (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *oh yeah, how about Ringil? I think thats the only weapon that ever did any hurt to Morgoth (btw--did Morgoth regrow that foot by any chance?) *


Whatever made you think he lost a foot? His foot was hewn and it caused him pain forever after, no where does it say it was hewn off of his body.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 11, 2002)

really?


> And with a last effort Fingolfin hewed Morgoths foot out from under him



Thats what I remember from it (btw-Thats not an exact quote I realize)


----------



## Theoden (Nov 11, 2002)

I would have to say Narsil because even though this is a thread in the Sil section, my favorite book is LotR and so Narsil seems to be the most important in those books...

-me


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

well,I should say my spear is the most fabuluos armoury.But if I have to be serious I must confess that Gurthang is the most fabulous.


----------

